# Fungus? Chinch Bugs?



## krubs (Jun 24, 2018)

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Looks like insect damage


----------



## krubs (Jun 24, 2018)

do you think it can recover after an application of bug killer?


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Once you fix the problem, you shouldn't have any problems getting it to repair itself. Bermuda is almost impossible to kill 
Just fertilize regularly and make sure you are irrigating the right amount, and that should fill in pretty quickly


----------



## krubs (Jun 24, 2018)

I am pretty sure it's sod webworms, aka moths. I mowed today and saw thousands of moths flying about.


----------



## Grass Whisper (Jun 13, 2018)

Krubs, I get sod web worm yearly and treat with Crosscheck. This only kills the worms and only irritates the moths. You should be able to see where the grass has been chewed and notice worm frass (worm poop). Its strange because I start seeing tons of dragon flys in the yard and their feeding on the moths....


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

I just sprayed my lawn with bifenthrin a week ago to kill the armyworms in my yard. They were all dead within 2 days, but most of them died within an hour. I used Ortho bug b gone concentrate at the max rate (12oz per gallon for 1k SF). I haven't seen any more caterpillars yet but I did see a couple moths yesterday. I applied chlorantraniliprole (grub ex) yesterday and will be applying another app of bug b gone next Wednesday to hopefully get the rest of them and break their life cycle.

As for the grass, it is already fully recovered and better than ever. If you spray immediately the dead areas should spring right back to life. My lawn is newly seeded so its not at full thickness yet, but I got them quickly enough that the "dead" stems weren't dead, they had just had all the green parts chewed off. The day after spraying they had visible growth. I don't have any pictures since I sprayed, but if you check out my lawn journal you can see what the damage they did looked like.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

Can you see the worms? Whenever I mow there is always little moths flying around and my front yard is thin, back yard got to the point it was bare dirt.


----------



## krubs (Jun 24, 2018)

I had my lawn care company come out and do an application of pest control. They used Crosscheck in granular form and I watered it in afterwards. Active ingredient is bifenthrin. Do you think one app is enough? He said it would be good up to 3 months so my thoughts are it should kill any new ones that hatch. Or should I reapply in in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

When I posted about my damage @Greendoc said it required two apps to get rid of them completely with bifenthrin.


----------

